
Ubuntu 11.10 Released (Online Tour) - mgunes
http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/
======
kanwisher
Wow this is one of the cleanest demos of any product i've seen, hats off to
the web guys on this they did an amazing job. I only use ubuntu on my servers
but this definitely is enticing.

~~~
RexRollman
That surprises me a little; I would think that plain Debian would be better
for server use.

~~~
fingerprinter
I would never use plain debian. security updates, support, broader user base,
just to start.

And

Juju. Juju is going to be huge. <https://juju.ubuntu.com/>

~~~
Maro
_"What is juju?"_

 _"Formerly called Ensemble, juju is DevOps DistilledTM. Through the use of
charms (renamed from formulas), juju provides you with shareable, re-usable,
and repeatable expressions of DevOps best practices. You can use them
unmodified, or easily change and connect them to fit your needs. Deploying a
charm is similar to installing a package on Ubuntu: ask for it and it’s there,
remove it and it’s completely gone."_

I have no idea what juju is.

~~~
xentronium
Sounds like puppet or chef with central community-maintained repository for
formulas.

~~~
jcastro
juju is service orchestration, not configuration management, we think of it as
a level above CM.

Basically instead of configuring machines you say "I want wordpress" or "I
want cassandra". People have been using the term "apt for the cloud".

Here's a quick demo (out of date, but the idea is the same):
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e8IKkWJj7bA>

------
marknutter
It's turtles all the way down <http://i.imgur.com/4ba4w.png>

~~~
yuvadam
It's _ocelots_ all the way down.

------
selectnull
Awesome demo. I kinda got scared when I saw that I'm logged in with my google
account, inside firefox browser inside the demo...

Until I figured it out: it's an iframe. Brilliant for a demo, kudos to the
team for the idea and implementation.

Naturally, I'm posting this from inside the demo. :)

------
sp332
Try opening the Dash (top icon on the left) and you can browse apps. That's a
really cool demo!

Edit: You can also read and write (but not send) emails in Thunderbird, and
emails you write show up in the "Sent" box.

~~~
jstepien
I'd suggest adding a possibility to play the first level of World of Goo after
installing it. That would make it simply amazing.

~~~
windsurfer
This would be going way, way too far.

------
jstepien
Initially I though that they're using Broadway, the GTK3's HTML5 canvas
backend [1]. But no, it's all done with CSS3. That's impressive.

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1935499>

------
mgunes
Release Notes: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/ReleaseNotes>

------
nl
Did anyone else notice that the webbrowser in the tour works? You can enter
new urls, click around - even form submission works.

~~~
jamesgeck0
It's slightly deceptive; the browser is just an embedded frame that uses your
browsers rendering engine. Hopefully nobody using IE tries to use this to
check site compatibility.

~~~
josephcooney
Yes, the illusion was totally broken for me when I saw Windows scroll-bars
while browsing.

------
kraemate
Earlier, i would actively anticipate new ubuntu releases. These days, its
replaced by dreading what parts they have completely broken this time.

~~~
inetsee
My first experience with 11.10 was that wi-fi no longer worked. After fighting
with it for several hours, I'm going back to 11.4.

------
vacri
Very clever idea. Couple of spelling mistakes in Ubuntu One, but pretty slick
otherwise.

------
va_coder
An OEM laptop with 8 hours of battery life please

~~~
mladenkovacevic
Not really OEM, but I'm running 11.04 on an Acer 3810T laptop. I am getting 6
hours on it with wi-fi, and the battery has lost about 10% of its charge
capacity. With a brand new battery I could see it getting about 7-7.5 hours.

An OEM with a newer processor and an SSD should be able to hit 8 hours easily.

~~~
antrix
I have the 3810T too and I can report similar numbers. But still, I get more
life when I boot into Windows. Moreover, suspend & hibernate just don't work &
the laptop fan always stays on.

It could be a buggy BIOS for all I know but we could still do better. Thus, an
OEM option where _everything works_ would definitely be nice.

~~~
spp
Did you try "sudo apt-get install fancontrol"?

~~~
mladenkovacevic
Thanks, I just installed it. No immediate results but I will play around with
it.

------
teja1990
Awesome demo. Best things are the Office and Apps :)

------
usaar333
Kubuntu user here. I'm a bit confused on how the left bar in this tour of
unity works. I see that if I click home folder, the file manager opens up.
However, if the file manager is already opened, clicking home just switches to
file manager (even if it is not in the home folder!). So, how do I actually
launch multiple instances of a program?

~~~
nightpool
Mainly by using the "new window" function in the program itself; IIRC though,
the context menu has a "Open new" option as well.

------
oscarleung
Looking great! But unfortunately the unity framework is still no good. And no
customization - that's not in the spirit of linux

------
liljimmytables
It looks great! One word of warning is that quite a lot of bugs in each Ubuntu
release get fixed in the first month. If you're patient, you can sidestep a
lot of stabilisation issues that might not have been found in the RCs.

But in a month's time, this is definitely going on my lappy.

------
kin
Wow I haven't looked at Ubuntu since Gutsy. This demo certainly makes me want
to give it a whirl again. Before I spend hours playing with it, can anyone
clue me in on its media performance (playing flash videos, dual screen, music
software, etc.)

~~~
pork
All are much improved. Flash is now 64-bit stable, Banshee is decent for
music, and I had plug and play with my dual screens on an nvidia gtx 550 with
dvi and hdmi. The current crop of default apps is decent, albeit not perfect.

------
s00pcan
Anyone know how to get the old alt-tab behavior back? This is the biggest
problem for me since upgrading. I generally move between workspaces often and
used alt-tab to access only programs on that workspace.

------
henryksarat
Wow props to the team.

------
reinhardt
I'm still on the LTS but would like to give it a spin to a separate partition.
Any idea if it can be installed with Lubi or other no-cd/usb method?

------
jasim
This demo is also another indicator that HTML5 has come of age. It is by far
the best desktop-like interface I've seen on the browser.

------
minikomi
Wow. Hiding the re-size icons on full screen really threw me off. Otherwise
looks fantastic.

------
forgottenpaswrd
It seems they fast prototyped unity using web.

There are two things that I can't stand about it on a real laptop:

1)When you maximize files folders, and it seems it is default, the desktop
icons occlude the links on the file browser, and is SO UGLY.

2)My laptop hangs when I try to restore compiz with --restore. I really miss
the 3d cube.

So I'm downloading fedora or anything that makes it usable again.

~~~
udp
> So I'm downloading fedora or anything that makes it usable again.

Good luck with that - Fedora uses GNOME 3 by default.

It seems the only WM I'm personally happy with nowadays is XFCE.

~~~
troels
I haven't used unity, so I'm curious - what's the problem(s) as you see it?

------
swah
Still the gamers theme, though :(

~~~
planckscnst
The theme is kind of a silly thing to complain about. It's just about the
easiest thing to change. It's not like OS X, which is ugly all the time.

------
va_coder
Does Ubuntu One still suck?

~~~
DrHankPym
I'm still not sure what I'm suppose to do with it.

------
nodata
The tour doesn't really fit on my 1366x768 screen (running Firefox 7). Not a
good first impression.

~~~
jemka
Figures there would be a gripe about an OPERATING SYSTEM demo in a WEB
BROWSER. Shame on them.

Install Ubuntu. Let that be your first impression. I'm sure it will fit your
screen.

~~~
aw3c2
His complaint is very valid in my opinion. Imagine Granny Smith being sent to
that page and opening it on her 1024x768 notebook.

~~~
vacri
Granny Smith would be pretty used to things looking wrong on her 1024x768
laptop - besides, a resolution that low indicates that the laptop is
positively ancient. Would she be really looking to replace the OS on it? Even
if she were, is this demographic even remotely large?

~~~
nodata
(I never said 1024x768)

------
v1nce
this is one of the coolest demo's i've seen. congrats.

------
drivebyacct2
This seems like a lot of effort for something that will be unnecessary and
unused in a month. I mean, it's cool, but they already have infrastructure for
"demoing" remote apps, they could have demo remote instances with
websocketed/vnc (noVNC, very cool).

~~~
Lukeas14
For any other OS I'd agree with you. But for Linux desktop, which has come so
far in the past 5-10 years, this is exactly what they need to show people
"Hey, our desktop doesn't suck anymore! You should try us out again."

------
rookiejet22
IMO Ubuntu is poised to make a serious dent in the desktop market share. Maybe
next year is finally going to be the year of the Linux desktop :).

~~~
channelmeter
The problem is distribution. Not many people outside the technical/hacker
community are even aware what Linux is, let alone Ubuntu. They need to have
more hardware partners that aggressively sell ultracheap laptops/machines.
Furthermore these partners need more low entry sales channels like radio
shack, walmart, target, or even CVS where more middle class consumers have
access to these machines.

~~~
rookiejet22
I agree. Unless there is a significant push by OEMs, the Linux desktop will
never see wide adoption. I wonder what were the reasons for Dell pulling their
Ubuntu based options in the US? Inability to provide support, or was it a push
by its main OS provider.

~~~
bluedanieru
Probably when they realized they still had to pay Microsoft to license the OS.

------
sebastianavina
I almost orgasmed when I saw open office load.

~~~
notatoad
look again. that's not openoffice, it's just an image of an openoffice (er..
libreoffice) window. if you click on it you get a message that this is just a
demo.

~~~
sebastianavina
that's why I didn't had an orgasm...

------
lukejduncan
Looks a lot like Windows 7

~~~
fingerprinter
It literally looks nothing like Windows 7. Nothing.

~~~
lukejduncan
wow got down voted on someone's little holy war. How does that "dock" or
whatever you want to call it not look like windows 7? Who cares where you put
it.

